# Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In 2015



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody have information about the "Knit-In" in Hyde Park, NY?

When is it? I went a few years ago, but I lost the info on my computer. It was nice, I want to go again.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.dailyfreeman.com/general-news/20150127/8th-annual-eleanor-roosevelt-knit-in-today-in-hyde-park


----------

